# "Goat for Sale" Crash the Super Bowl 2013 Finalist



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I seen this on you tube. It is so funny! I must have watched it 20 times so far. My husband had to fuss at me to stop. LOL! I don't know if you can link you tube videos but I copied it.





Thought everyone could use a laugh!


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

This is amazing!!


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

I have watched it so many times now and I still laugh every time ! Thanks soooooo much for sharing !


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Omg! Hilarious!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG LOL!!!! Not something I should be watching at 2am with everyone sleeping LOL!!!! That was way too funny! I gotta share that one with my family/friends on facebook tomorrow they'll love it! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

You are welcome!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG!! All I have to say is I ROTFL. Thank you.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Omgosh! Love it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you are on FB you can vote for it here https://apps.facebook.com/crashthesuperbowl/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been showing this to my family. I'm probably going to post it on our website too :laugh:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:clap::laugh::ROFL:


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Haha. Looooove it.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

LOL Love it!~ Thank you for sharing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw that last night on FB... I seriously about P'd my pants when the little guy "screamed" his horror at bare cupboards!! LOVED IT!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

That is hilarious!! 
The goat screaming in horror just kills me! :ROFL: 

:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I absolutely love it! The screaming part is sooooo hilarious!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You beat me to it! I just posted this in The Chatter Box. I love this commercial though. I'm going to sit and watch it over and over and over again! LOL!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL :slapfloor:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha! Thank you--just what I needed today!  The screaming part...oh my goodness. So funny!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I had to watch it a few times and laughed every time...thanks for sharing.


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

One of my goaties will scream sort of like that but not as high pitched when she wants something. I have been showing everyone also.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

This is great!
Definitely voting for it!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The hubby and I cracked up so much watching this!!! Thanks!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

In the comments on the video someone was like 'can't be real goats can't scream like that' 
Well, I've had a goat scream at me..... Lol 
Have y'all?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

In the behind the scenes video for this ad, the guy that did the ad said he had a friend whose scream they used... but it's not entirely ungoatlike.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> In the behind the scenes video for this ad, the guy that did the ad said he had a friend whose scream they used... but it's not entirely ungoatlike.


Did they actually feed the goat Doritos?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

emilieanne said:


> Did they actually feed the goat Doritos?


I was wondering about that too emilieanne.
Wouldn't they be too spicy for their tummies?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Probably, but I don't think he ate that many bags  they showed his brother also in the behind the scenes video... they used his brother to get him focused and doing what he was supposed to I guess.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Probably, but I don't think he ate that many bags  they showed his brother also in the behind the scenes video... they used his brother to get him focused and doing what he was supposed to I guess.


That's crazy. 
And someone said he was a wether, if he was wouldn't the sugar in the chips give him a UTI?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> I was wondering about that too emilieanne.
> Wouldn't they be too spicy for their tummies?


Exactly!
Lol cracks me up when people say goats eat anything because mine are picky and know what is too spicy to sweet, too crunchy, too mushy. Lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What breed of goat is that? It looks like a Nigerian, but did they reveal what breed he is in the behind the scenes video?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

They didn't say, but he and his brother both look like nigies to me too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> They didn't say, but he and his brother both look like nigies to me too.


Well he looks exactly like a little girl that was born on our farm the other day and she's nigerian!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

This was the winning Doritos commercial!
Haha, made my day to see that it did!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

I had to re-post this to facebook for my friend Allison -- her Milkdud will steal any people food she has seen Allison eat. Not sure Milkdud has had Doritios, but potato chips, cookies, cupcakes, marshmallows, ... she was a nuisance when we had the snack table set up over on the side during our goat ed clinic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love that commercial


----------

